# Discretion being the better part of valor.



## rollhandler (Oct 29, 2009)

I am looking within this forum for a woman who has an intimate knowledge of her parts, _*and*_ female issues regarding specifically women of size, or one who has an excellent GYN that is willing to discuss issues openly and frankly (without size being the only reason for everything that ails) that the question can be presented to, either by my self or by proxy.

I am seeking knowledge to present to someone too embarrassed to seek it herself, about a very private issue pertaining almost exclusively to females.

If you feel that you can, or have means to, assist please contact me via PM within the forum or directly to my email [email protected] for an discreet explanation of the issue, and the questions that need answered.

I know that your initial reaction may be, distrust of a man asking questions of an intimate female nature. I can only state that my motives are sincere and hope for understanding and response to this request.
Rollhandler


----------



## Sugar (Oct 29, 2009)

This sounds better suited for the health forum...since it's a health issue. Plus I thought this was a place for BBW's to discuss BBW issues. Not necessarily discuss health issues with a man trying to "help" a friend. 

Part of being an adult is taking care of your health...even the things that are uncomfortable.


----------



## Tina (Oct 29, 2009)

I think Sugar is right on and am moving this to the Health forum.


----------



## Jes (Oct 29, 2009)

Roll, maybe you can hook up an interested Dims woman with the woman who needs help? Take yourself out of the equation after that? Or was that your intent? Just a suggestion.


----------



## rollhandler (Oct 29, 2009)

Jes said:


> Roll, maybe you can hook up an interested Dims woman with the woman who needs help? Take yourself out of the equation after that? Or was that your intent? Just a suggestion.



I never know why people come to me especially women with these types of womens health issue questions, but the fact that she came to me instead of discussing the issue with other female friends fat or otherwise leads me to believe there is an element of trust that she has regarding me that she can not reconcile with them. In some cases and I believe this is one, she is afraid of being viewed as "unheigenic, or dirty" by others in her peer group and for some reason doesn't believe that I will percieve her to be so. Therefore I don't believe it would be productive to introduce her to a stranger to ask for answers. It is awkward for me as a male to have to seek the information on a womans behalf but for whatever reason she has in coming to me, if I can help her out with information or convince her with information to get the issue looked into, it seems the least I can do. 

Since this type of thing happens often to me I can also benefit from the information as well by having the information on hand to provide to someone else in the future, as well as being able to provide assistance with the information gained to possibly help her to overcome her anxiety in getting the care she needs for an issue that I feel needs looked into further. 

Rollhandler


----------



## TraciJo67 (Oct 29, 2009)

rollhandler said:


> I never know why people come to me especially women with these types of womens health issue questions, but the fact that she came to me instead of discussing the issue with other female friends fat or otherwise leads me to believe there is an element of trust that she has regarding me that she can not reconcile with them. In some cases and I believe this is one, she is afraid of being viewed as "unheigenic, or dirty" by others in her peer group and for some reason doesn't believe that I will percieve her to be so. Therefore I don't believe it would be productive to introduce her to a stranger to ask for answers. It is awkward for me as a male to have to seek the information on a womans behalf but for whatever reason she has in coming to me, if I can help her out with information or convince her with information to get the issue looked into, it seems the least I can do.
> 
> Since this type of thing happens often to me I can also benefit from the information as well by having the information on hand to provide to someone else in the future, as well as being able to provide assistance with the information gained to possibly help her to overcome her anxiety in getting the care she needs for an issue that I feel needs looked into further.
> 
> Rollhandler




Google and Bing go together like ... static and cling. 

I doubt there's an issue known to man that hasn't been trapped into a Google or Bing search engine. 

There have also been many, many threads at Dims about just this topic. Search them. You may be surprised to see that the information you seek is already there. If not ... Google. Bing. Jeeves.


----------



## rollhandler (Oct 29, 2009)

TraciJo67 said:


> Google and Bing go together like ... static and cling.
> 
> I doubt there's an issue known to man that hasn't been trapped into a Google or Bing search engine.
> 
> There have also been many, many threads at Dims about just this topic. Search them. You may be surprised to see that the information you seek is already there. If not ... Google. Bing. Jeeves.



Thanks, I will add those to my quest.
Rollhandler


----------



## Risible (Oct 29, 2009)

Rollhandler, you may find some ideas in the links of this thread.


----------



## OIFMountaineer (Oct 29, 2009)

rollhandler said:


> I know that your initial reaction may be, distrust of a man asking questions of an intimate female nature. I can only state that my motives are sincere and hope for understanding and response to this request.
> Rollhandler




Roll, I may be fairly new to the boards and all, but what I have read of your posts, I doubt there is anyone who would doubt your motives. You're a good, stand-up guy, who has thoughtful, well-thought out posts. So, while I can't speak for everyone, you're a-ok in my book.


----------



## rollhandler (Oct 29, 2009)

Thank you to those who have provided information in this regard. It has been very supportive and helpful. 

Ms Risible: thank you especially for pointing me in the direction of those links. I have no doubt they will prove to be an outstanding resource to myself and others I have dealings with not associated with Dims.
Rollhandler


----------

